# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  بین برق ملایر (شبانه) و it تهران جنوب کدوم بهتره؟؟

## bbchd

بین برق ملایر (شبانه) و it تهران جنوب کدوم بهتره؟؟

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما مدیران محترم
بنده کنکور داده ام
 و در سراسری مهندسی برق ملایر شبانه با رتبه ی 14950
ود آزاد مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات تهران جنوب با تراز 6894 قبول شدم
حالا مشاور گرامی که حرفه ای هستی نظر شما چیه و کدوم بهتره
من تماس گرفتم با سراسری میگه هنوز امکان ثبت نام هست
حالا نظر شما چیه؟؟؟
(در ضمن من در خواست تعویض رشته در آزاد داده ام به 
مهندسی نفت - حفاری و استخراج نفت علوم تحقیقات آیا بهتره ارزش داره برای آینده در ضمن it آخرین رتبه ی قبولی تراز 6100 داره شما میدونید که این نفت آخرین چنده؟؟؟)
تو رو خدا جواب بدید ممنون عزیزان

----------


## amirofff

*به نظر من it تهران جنوب بهتره چون هم تهران درس میخونی هم اینکه تهران جنوب یکی از بهترین واحدهای دانشگاه آزاد هستش .*

----------


## bbchd

دیگه کسی نیست از دوستان علما که نظر بده حرفه ای؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما امیدمون به شماست

----------


## IranSatellite

به اعتقاد من هم it انتخاب بسیار بهتری نسبت به گزینه هایی که مطرح کردید، هست.
It رشته بسیار آینده داری هست و واحد های متنوعی هم داره البته به شرط اینکه با علاقه، این رشته را بخوانید
تهران جنوب هم بهترین واحد دانشگاه آزاد در تهران هست.
اگر ساکن تهران هستید، بدون تردید it را انتخاب کنید

----------

